# Birthdays in June!



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

*Add me!!! I think this would be so fun!*


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

this sounds fun count me in

Amber


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Since we have done Christmas exchanges, I thought it would be fun to do a birthday exchange for our little ones. I was thinking sometime in late June since that is exactly 6 months from Christmas. How does this sound to everyone? If you are interested, let me know and we can put something together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't have a clue







what you mean, could you explain a bit more please for us newbies, pleeeeeaaaaase


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm in -- even if I don't what this is. I'm another Newbie, but presents is something that I DO understand.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I have no clue either, but if it's fun then I'm in!!!!



Andrea~


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

sounds cool but I also would like to know how it's going to work...i didn't participate in the christmas exchanges.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I think it's a great idea!! , but I don't know how everyone would feel about giving out their address's?

Let's see .
Love ur idea..

Andrea~


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Ooh! Just in time. Bella's birthday is in June.





















I had fun with the Christmas exchange. What would the price limit be?


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Sounds great! Just keep me posted as to the details.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

OK Chloe is saying, yes yes yes yes , anything for more birthday presents!
















But how would it work for us nut cases overseas?
















Dede and Chloe (who would do anything for more presents) from down under

PS remember it takes about 2 weeks for stuff to get to the States from Australia (well Western Australia that is, as we DONT have ANY flights direct to the States, it all goes via Melbourne or Sydney














so that adds more time for me!) and June is only 2 weeks away !!!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I might be in for this too. I didn't do Christmas exchange...but I think I might jump in this one.
Keep me updated.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Me, Me, Me, Me.... I want to ....yeah I loved the Christmas exchange...oh yeah I think Noel did to







lol

this would be great fun.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=190589
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well Bren, maybe us girls in aus will have to 'exchange' with each other?? or else the girls in the states will have to wait for ours to arrive and make it for *NEXT* june!!!! LOL









Wish they'd thought of it earlier eh?

We always miss out being down under, what a bummer to say the least









Dede and Chloe (who says yes to more presents!) from down under


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

call it confusion of principles, but i'm in! i choose not to participate in holiday gift exchanges for a bazillion reasons, but this being random...sounds great









the buttercup may even put down her woobie to participate!

ann marie and the "i will do WHAT?!?!?!" buttercup


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

just peeking in for updates.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Bren and Dede -- you're both worth waiting for!

And ... does anyone know where the term 'woobie' comes from? It's one of the cutest words I've ever heard. It's their 'blankie', right?


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

Fenway likes presents he wants to play too!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> And ... does anyone know where the term 'woobie' comes from? It's one of the cutest words I've ever heard. It's their 'blankie', right?[/B]


Sorry for going off topic here........

Ok...well, I PMd you, but I'll go out on a limb here and just say it no matter how silly I sound. 

I think the term "woobie" came from the move "Mr. Mom" (it came out in the early '80's I believe). When I was little, my brother heard the little boy on the movie call his secutiry blanket that, and from then on my brother called HIS blankie his "woobie". 

BUT- I'm probably wrong.....LOL!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Bren and Dede -- you're both worth waiting for!
> 
> And ... does anyone know where the term 'woobie' comes from? It's one of the cutest words I've ever heard. It's their 'blankie', right?[/B]


haha i have no idea, but i agree with carrie, i bet it's from the "mr mom" movie. buttercup's woobie is her blankie toy. it's a small fleecey blankie with satin trim and a bear attached to the center, and he squeaks! i have YET to find another one that squeaks! most of them have a rattle or dont make any sound at all. i did manage to find one at babies'r'us for my friend's new puppy, but it wasnt as cute as butter's current woobie (which i cant bring myself to spend $20 on from an ebay seller LOL).

btw, butter took her woobie with her to the mailbox this afternoon. when i told her "sit" in the elevator, she dropped woobie and stared at it as if to tell woobie to sit too LOL

ann marie and the "if i have to sit...woobie has to sit..." buttercup


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

Is there a certain price limit?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i think im in...i hope i wont be too busy eek! but the kids want to play!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Bren and Dede -- you're both worth waiting for!
> 
> And ... does anyone know where the term 'woobie' comes from? It's one of the cutest words I've ever heard. It's their 'blankie', right?[/B]





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=190797
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes woobie does come from Mr Mom. And the mean old dad made the kid give his woobie up! Can you imagine having to give up your woobie!!
















I dont see my old man giving up his old slippers! so why should the kid give us his woobie.









BAD DADDY......


Dede and Chloe from down under


~~m m m mmommmyyy, i don hab to gib up my woobie do i???














~ Chloe

~no sweet pea, you dont have to give up your woobie. Daddy was just leaving ......~.mommy


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Sounds like a great idea







It was such a new thing participating in Christmas exchange







Let me know!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm still in on the birthday exchange and will send my (I mean Noelle's) info today. 

I want to apologize for bringing up Woobie in the wrong post -- I'm new to this forum posting thing and I keep messing up by asking questions in the wrong places. Ooops!







But - I've got to say -- Woobie is still the cutest darn word I've ever heard!







Thanks for letting me know that it orginated with Mr. Mom -- I can just picture Michael Keaton saying it.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Count us in!





> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=190597
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dede & Bren - I'm up for an Aussie exchange!

Jacqui & Harley.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

_***Several of our Aussie members have voiced some concerns regarding the strict quarantine laws of Australia. Therefore, the Australian members will exchange only with one another. We wanted to point that out in case someone was hesitant to pay the overseas shipping charges.***_

Please dont anybody get me wrong. Postage to Australia is a real bummer. And our quarantine/custom rules - well you wouldnt believe what they are like!! Man, they just suck!!!

And just a small little stuffed toy costs you about $8 to send here, so all up you would be paying around $23 USD!!! 

So at least if us aussie girls do the exchange here, then we know what can and cant be sent.

Anyway maybe if we do it again, we can have more time to sort things out. And then we can exchange 'internationally'





































Dede and Chloe from down under

I hope you dont think Im being a party pooper







but as I said, Im just concerned if someone sends something and the customs/quarantine guys take it away.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Dede is so right - the laws here are really tight - my order from CC was opened & inspected by customs ..... go figure! It was even clearly marked 'dog grooming products' .... so not only was it delayed, it had been opened by the time I received it!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> _***Several of our Aussie members have voiced some concerns regarding the strict quarantine laws of Australia. Therefore, the Australian members will exchange only with one another. We wanted to point that out in case someone was hesitant to pay the overseas shipping charges.***_
> 
> Please dont anybody get me wrong. Postage to Australia is a real bummer. And our quarantine/custom rules - well you wouldnt believe what they are like!! Man, they just suck!!!
> 
> ...


I feel sort of the same way, i would have participated but i'm in the UK & i don't think anybody else has signed up from here


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

> Okay, I just triple checked and these are the people I DON'T have a questionnaire from:
> 
> HollyHobbie
> Fenway's Momma
> ...



I am such a dork i filled it out and never sent it. LOL...sorry about that sending now.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=194853
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I sent mine too - looks like it didn't arrive - I will re-send it now.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I just want to take a minute and thank Tobys mom for starting this I am so excited and can't wait till i find out who i get to buy for!!!!! shopping is sooooo much fun, especially when it's for any of our cute fluffbutts.

Amber

tobys mom- how are u going to pick who buys for u? mabye someone not participating can help so u will be suprised also!!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

yes this is a great idea.
i will be sending in donbi + moi's information as soon as i can.
donbi got 4 shots today at the vet, so i dont want to bother her (she's kind of mad at me)


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Oh my gosh -- I am THRILLED with who I get to buy for







... I mean, it really wouldn't matter who it is -- this is just so much fun! Thank you, Toby's Mom, for putting this together. What a hoot!

:::Heading to PetSmart as fast as I can get there!:::


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Oh my gosh -- I am THRILLED with who I get to buy for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ditto to that! i am so excited, though i suspect i would be no matter WHO i was shopping for LOL!

Thank you so much Toby's Mom, you are one awesome chick!

noselicks from a Buttercup,
ann marie and the "woohoooo! Santa Paws LUUUUUUBS me!!" buttercup


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I am soo excited!!! Yippe I can wait to go shopping for the fur kid I have!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Aww, I wish I would have seen this earlier. I have no idea how I missed it. Hopefully we can do another one sometime before Christmas maybe.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm always ready to do a gift exchange. I love buying for little fluff butts and receiving is bad either









Amber


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

AWWWW!!! this is sooo cool!!!
I know it's too late to get on the bday exchange but I would love to be part of it next year!!! 

and... PLEASE... mac wants to join the secret santa this year... you guys are doing it again right???

I looooved watching your videos... so cute!!!
xoxo


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I hope we are doing it again! It was soo much fun!!!


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

LilyBelle and I would certainly love to participate next time!


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

Please count us in for Christmas!!!


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Shopping!!!!!! Wrapping!!!!!!!Presents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Count us in
We missed the Christmas fun last year so add us to the list for both events


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

Aww, I want to be part of the Christmas fun too!







I love secret Santas, it's always so fun.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

count little Miss Sophie in too




























We all love to shop and Christmas will be in a blink of the eye.


----------

